# Burnt out health professional here again!



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

Hello again. In a recent post I was seeking some advice about a plot of land I saw for sale on a site called Pure Portugal. Basically, I need a bolt-hole to recuperate after an occupational stress related illness. It was so heartwarming to receive so many helpful responses. Some of you suggested long-term rental as a cost effective and better option - in order to get more of a sense of place etc. So then, can anyone suggest any agents/owners whom I could approach for such a rental? I would be the perfect tenant - non-smoker, teetotal, quiet, considerate and willing to do a bit of graft in return for a reasonable rent. I can provide excellent references along with Enhanced CRB checks etc. Many thanks


----------

